# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Minoushka : chat à adopter

## Asso Croc Blanc

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Minoushka
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 11 ans 11 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 534 468 012 0001
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Minoushka est née en février 2011. Elle a été trouvée errante.


C'est une demoiselle qui aime bien partager la vie avec les autres dans le respect de son espace et de sa tranquillité. Une chatte très sage, posée et tranquille, la plupart du temps, parfois un peu caractérielle, si on l'approche trop (pas de câlins dans les bras notamment).


Au cours de ses 10 ans d'expériences dans la vie, elle a développé ses habitudes et une manière d'être bien à elle. En gardant son indépendance, elle a une façon unique d'attirer l'attention et de montrer ses limites. Elle a besoin d'un traitement constant en raison d'une hyperthyroïdie. Néanmoins, vous n'allez jamais rencontrer de problèmes pour lui donner ses médicaments car elle comprend très bien qu'il s'agit de son bien, elle est obéissante. 




Le chat est Identifié (250269645579374), testé FIV / FeLV négatif, stérilisé, primo vacciné avec rappel.
Non LOOF de type européen.
Pour plus de renseignements vous pouvez joindre l'association par mail.
Adoption sous contrat CROC BLANC, déclarée en préfecture du Rhône sous le n° W691061376.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

